# Favorite NC Piers?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I've been staying in Frisco for many years. Last year when the pier didn't open it well, sucked. Family will be looking for a new town to stay in. I know the Avon and Rodanthe piers pretty well. How bout further south? Any really decent piers? We'll be going down next August. Always like the possibility of a King. A decent length pier with deeper water in reach is nice, King or no.
(Frisco pier was short and ended in about 6' of water the way it was before closing.)


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Consider Emerald Isle and Bogue Inlet Pier. Great location, awesome beaches. We love it down there.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Wrightsville pier is nice if you dont like a lot of people fishing around you. It is a little high on the price(8.00 a rod and I heard now 12.00 a day to park). But if you want to catch kings and not fight everyone for it its a good place. I go out there and most time its maybe 6-8 king fishing during the week.:fishing:


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

You can't beat SCP and the Jolly Roger ,Seaview Pier on Topsail they've been setting records for King and Tarpon catches the last couple of years and NO PARKING METERS to FEED.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed with all above. The 2 on Oak Island are good too. Oak Island (Yaupon) and Ocean Crest.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish Longbeach pier was still around...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Wasn't that a nice pier? It is a shame all of those lots that were tore down when it was sold are still vacant.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Jolly rogerrrrrr


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Bogue Inlet Pier is great. Further south on Oak Island I love the Ocean Crest Pier. frankly, i love them all!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

roadkillal said:


> Wasn't that a nice pier? It is a shame all of those lots that were tore down when it was sold are still vacant.


Every time I ride by and see the vacant lots I wonder. They picked the worse time to by it and try to sell off the lots.


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Another vote here for Jolly Roger. I love the pier and have never had any problems whatsoever on it. Another thing about Jolly Roger, if it matters to you, is that beer is allowed. I will have to say that I am not there everyday but when I am there I have never seen anybody acting stupid because of the beverages...... always been a great group of people to fish and chat with!!


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

NCangler308 said:


> Another vote here for Jolly Roger. I love the pier and have never had any problems whatsoever on it. Another thing about Jolly Roger, if it matters to you, is that beer is allowed. I will have to say that I am not there everyday but when I am there I have never seen anybody acting stupid because of the beverages...... always been a great group of people to fish and chat with!!


I agree. Now they are getting strick about making sure you buy the beer from the pier, but its still a great environment, good fishing and really good management. Not many clowns out there, even late.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

Ive only fished from one pier...Ocean Crest...since they tore my home away from home...Sportsmans Pier down.


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jolly Rogggggerrrrrrr....Always the best!:fishing: We caught everything last year!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*family decided*

We share a house with 3-4 families, all cousins. Frisco is where we usually stay but no pier has caused us to look elsewhere. It looks like Corolla is gonna be the place we end up next August. I'm not sure how we'll like it. Frisco was laid back real nice and easy.... Of the 3 piers that are up that way, Avalon, Nags head and OBX can anyone say something about the fishing at each? I've checked out what I could on the web sites but that doesn't say it all. Some piers have a bunch of knuckle heads at night drinking more than fishing( I like my beers also, but I don't like hearing drunks talking #$%), other piers have a 3 rod max etc. Any information is appreciated. Two of us like to set out pin rigs, the rest of the crew bottom fishes mostly cept the older boys that always want to shark fish...


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

kure for me


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

*fav pier*

i have fished piers from ocean city md. to south fla...i have never meet a nicer bunch of guys anywhere; than i have on kure pier.......very helpfull with advice.. good staff, free parking only FIVE DOLLARS for one pole.. TWELVE for kinging[3poles] .. i caught over 75 flounder there in 09....they have many big kings caught, tarpon. big sheepheads... big blues in the s=pring... let me ad this..............when you catch your first ever king on the peir;; we have a tradition were you cut part of your shirt ,, and tie it to the light pole on the end of peir[pretty cool].. in 09 there were 19 first time kings caught there...3 by wifes,, 6 by teenagers.. there is a huge live bait tank on the end [community].plus a beatifuul beach.....thats why its called PLEASURE ISLAND see ya there


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

most defently joly roger:fishing:


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

ANY pier BUT the one I fish on... is the one I reccommend!! Just don't need no new people in the way.
Sad but true....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*New JENNETTE's PIER Opening in APRIL, 2011*

Hello AL & Everyone,

I am really looking forward to the grand opening of JENNETTE'S PIER inn APRIL, 2011 in NAGS HEAD / WHALEBONE JUNCTION . . .

I am planning to be there on Opening Day and am thinking about trying to put together a Fishing Tournament for that weekend !

Be sure to check out the North Carolina Pier Fishing Society ( google it ) and there is also a YAHOO group !

Dave Fitch
NCPFS #076


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

The jolly roger!!! I disagree with the ANY pier BUT the one i fish... Its ALWAYS nice to meet new people out on the pier an theyre NOT in the WAY!!!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

The one that is catching fish...... LOL.....


----------



## PierMan (Jan 27, 2010)

What is the best time of the year for blues at Oak Island?


----------



## 97WAHOO (Sep 1, 2005)

chopper blues in April and May


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

I like Kure


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

YakAttack said:


> Consider Emerald Isle and Bogue Inlet Pier. Great location, awesome beaches. We love it down there.


Been fishing Bogue inlet pier lil more then 10yrs , spent 8 of the trying for a king , got two 07 , alot of people over look the sheeps head fishing , whhen the pier is open , I fish it every day after work , mostly pluging or fishing for sheepies, reel good sharking next to it at night. 

now the politics on that pier suck, No cobe fishing , No slide riging , No throwing bucktails at cobes from the end, And a few Hard ball , Ignerrent Staff members, and Know it alls 


All in all the pro's and cons are the same , I think its a good pier , I say that cuz iv never realy spent alot of time fishing other piers 

I made lots of good friends on that pier , including the poon slayer him self 


Matt:beer:


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like Johnnie Mercers in WB we catch lots of kings. I think we caught 70 in July and they catch a lot of nice blues and spanish as well as drum. The people there are very nice and always willing to help you out if you need it. Yeah it does cost a lot to fish there but in my opinion its worth it.


----------

